# Kids, Crates & Evil Tails!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo alright had to share a video of my crazy red dog, Sadie and LadyRampage should get a kick out of these, lol. I love my craziness that is my house 






And a few of the my nieces, lol. Before anyone says anything, they had been playin in the crates the dogs joined them in there, the crate doors were NOT locked, but I had to snap the pics 

Orion gettin love from Lilly & Villayna - 








Lilly & Krusher - 








Villayna & Orion - 









ok this pic I had to take cause this song came on and this pic is proof, they NEVER moved, the whole song just stood there in a trance, can't thik of the artist but the song is "Jar of Hearts"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO @ Phoenix's evil tail! Love the pix of the girls with DWB and Krusher too! And lol @ being entranced! Love em all mah!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG loving the video...lol

GREAT pics of the girls with the dogs..lol

That last picture is priceless..lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LMAO @ Phoenix's evil tail! Love the pix of the girls with DWB and Krusher too! And lol @ being entranced! Love em all mah!


thanks mah, I couldn't not share the video, lmaoo @ him 



LadyRampage said:


> OMG loving the video...lol
> 
> GREAT pics of the girls with the dogs..lol
> 
> That last picture is priceless..lol


hahah ya dizzy yet girl  Thanks, love my crazy house


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, awesome video and loved the crate photos too.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny video. I really love the crate pics.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> haha, awesome video and loved the crate photos too.


Thanks Roo, I like to share on occassion 



Rudy4747 said:


> Funny video. I really love the crate pics.


lmaoooo, seems everyone likes teh kids int he crates, tehy are only allowed to play in there when the dogs are outside, I had the back door open and they were goofin off, dogs came to see what they were doing, lol. Thanks Rudy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahahahaha funny video- cute pics  beautiful girls


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that video is too funny. He's gunna get it one day you watch


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Hahahahaha funny video- cute pics  beautiful girls


aww thanks Freddie, love my girls and Phoenix is just a riot 



kg420 said:


> LMAO that video is too funny. He's gunna get it one day you watch


lmaoo I hope not Krystal, i would be afraid if he did, lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cute stuff.


----------



## wallyblue (Jan 9, 2011)

OMG I've never seen a dog chase its tail that hard! He really wants it! Great pics of the kids with your dogs. Awesome dogs as well, you should be proud.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

sooo cute!!! I love that song right now!! haha o0o0o and i see ur little collage of xmas pics!!!! hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> cute stuff.


 thanks Betty, lol



wallyblue said:


> OMG I've never seen a dog chase its tail that hard! He really wants it! Great pics of the kids with your dogs. Awesome dogs as well, you should be proud.


Jeff right?? It will take me a few times to get ya ame right, lol. please forgive me if I call you something else, lmaoo, j/k. Oh yes he used to chase it like that all the time when he was younger. And he had already done it a few times the otehr way before I got it on video, lol. And thank you, my nieces love these dogs 



DeeboLove said:


> sooo cute!!! I love that song right now!! haha o0o0o and i see ur little collage of xmas pics!!!! hehe


Thanks Nicole, it is a good song, I liked it when I first heard it, they just stood there like statues and never moved, the whole song, they are usually dancing around like crazy girls and then this, lmaooo. Ahhh yes, that reminds, thanks girlie, I need to post a pic, hahah I haven't taken them down yet


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics Tye, the kids look like they are having a blast with the dogs. The vid was making me dizzy..... :roll: ha ha ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Dave it made me dizzy watching him  Thanks for looking


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane only chases his tail if you grab it. He'll go around and around trying to get at your hand and then after you let go, he'll just keep going, lol. You have to wind him up first. :rofl:

That was such a cute video, haha.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Kate, is funny cause he will just go after it, but he will dot he same thing like Kane, lmaooo, I had to get it on video  ((hugs))


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL i was cracking up watching Phoenix!
I've heard that song on the radio, cute how the girls were so zoomed in lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, it was crazy, I kept watching to see if they moved, nothing, just stood there. And I had to share, I LMAOOOO at him  HUggles


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL, Tye, Brayden loves Kangol's crate. Kangol never goes in it unless Duece is here so I am always finding action figures beneath the padding from Brayden. Cute pics!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

om gLauren, lmaooo @ the action figures, Bray just wants WD to have toys when he is in there, lol. Thanks girl


----------

